# BJ vs. GPS 3?  Penn Wants Rematch



## AceHBK (Feb 6, 2009)

BJ who STILL refuses to talk about the fight has said through his lawyer that he lost b/c of the "greasing" of GSP and wants a rematch.

GSP said he is willing to do it again.

Will "*Greasegate*" ever end??? BJ is looking like such a baby right now and this is sad. If BJ and his team would have spent the same amount of time training as they are now complaining and trying to place blame maybe he wouldn't have looked as bad as he did.

http://msn.foxsports.com/boxing/story/9185482/Penn-asks-Nev.-commission-to-investigate-St-Pierre


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 6, 2009)

Has anyone heard any response from GSP?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 6, 2009)

maunakumu said:


> Has anyone heard any response from GSP?


I'm hoping he won't lower himself to a response.


----------



## crushing (Feb 6, 2009)

The loser almost always wants a rematch.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 6, 2009)

GSP's response
http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/st-pierre-i-never-cheated-in-my-life-16065

Tu es le vrai champion Georges!


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 6, 2009)

Bravo GSP!



> Its disrespectful, but B.J. is a winner, St. Pierre said. I understand a winners mentality. A winners mentality always tries to understand the reason why he lost. In B.J.s case, he doesnt do it in a good way. I understand that he tries to understand why he lost, but what he shouldve done instead of looking at things he doesnt control he shouldve looked at himself in the mirror and asked himself what he shouldve done better to be more well-prepared for that fight to be able to beat Georges St. Pierre instead of looking at me and try to find excuses B.J. right now is doing it all wrong and hes not going to become a better fighter if he keeps acting like this.



:asian::fanboy::asian:


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 6, 2009)

You gotta love GSP for this quote:

_When asked about giving Penn a rematch in light of the controversy, St. Pierre didn&#8217;t hesitate though. _

_&#8220;Lets go do a rematch with B.J. Penn,&#8221; said St. Pierre. &#8220;We&#8217;re going to do it this summer. St. Pierre-Penn III -- and this time we&#8217;ll wear a rash guard. *I guarantee you the result will be the same or even worse for him.*&#8221; _

LMAO!!!!

I think BJ is scared to take on my man Kenny KenFlooooooooooooo Florian!!!!!


----------



## strikesubmit (Feb 6, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> You gotta love GSP for this quote:
> 
> _When asked about giving Penn a rematch in light of the controversy, St. Pierre didn&#8217;t hesitate though. _
> 
> ...


 
LOL exactly.

speaking of Kenny...nicest guy ever. he came in to do a seminar for us a couple years ago.

i definitely can't wait to see that match happen. he's come a long way since their first matchup. plus, he's driven in a way GSP is. who knows what state of mind Penn will be at that time.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Feb 6, 2009)

I think BJ Penn is a cry baby.  I never liked him that much anyways.


----------



## jarrod (Feb 6, 2009)

the more i read about gsp, the more i think he is by far the classiest champion in mma.

jf


----------



## searcher (Feb 6, 2009)

I want this to happen soooooo bad.   I hope GSP is even more prepared this time and he does not end the fight quickly.   I want GSP to beat him so badly that nobody will question GSP ever again.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Feb 6, 2009)

Couple of things here...

1.  This is a prime example of the other side of a blackbelt...the attitude...a *true* blackbelt is humble in victory *and* defeat.  So who's the real blackbelt here?

2.  This is a brilliant decision made by BJ Penn to have a BJ Penn/GSP III....especially since the first two worked out so well for him...


----------



## redantstyle (Feb 6, 2009)

but did the guy use oil or not?


----------



## BrandonLucas (Feb 6, 2009)

From what I can gather, GSP had a small amount rubbed on a couple spots on his shoulders and on the back of his neck.  

The fact still remains that even if he bathed in a tub of lard right before the fight, it had *no* effect on BJ's ability to prevent the beatdown that he received.

GSP is a bigger and stronger fighter.  That's it.  I said it before...no shame in losing this fight...BJ came up a weight class to fight GSP, and went 4 rounds with the guy.

Honestly, I think a rematch is a bogus idea.  BJ lost to GSP twice in a row...accept it, *learn from it*, and move on.


----------



## thetruth (Feb 6, 2009)

The funny thing is BJ's team weren't the first to bring it up, it seems like he was at a loss to explain his loss and this gave him an 'out'.   I like BJ and he is usually humble but if he keeps it up he's just going to look like a tool.   I don't think he will get another shot at George until he has decimated all of the current light weights waiting for a shot at his title.   What's more he doesn't deserve another shot until he has proved he is clearly dominant at 155.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Feb 6, 2009)

Okay a couple things here.
First people need to leave their own ideals of what a Black Belt should act like at the door, every martial arts, and school and individual has a different take on it, and no one person has the right answer, so please leave your self serving definitions out of it.
second I think GSP had a huge advantage for a few reasons..
he walks around 15-20 pounds heavier then he fought at, and came in shreaded, I would bet he outweighed Penn by an easy 20 pounds, and probably 30pounds of muscle.
Penn fights naturally at a lower weight, and had to put on weight to fight at this class.
Penn has never been known for his cardio, and it was even weaker then his last few fights because he was not able to get his weight up and work his cardio as vigorously as he should have.
Both fighters are incredible at all ranges, but I think one of the ranges that there is a clear advantage is the jiu jitsu game of Penn.
given all these facts, plus...
GSP has been accused by several other fighters of being greased, and several of Jacksons other fighters have also been accused of greasing..
leads to me to believe it was in fact intentional, and also alot more then most people think.
I think the goal was to eliminate Penns ability to work his game on GSP on the ground in the early rounds and then tire him out for the later rounds..
The strategy worked to perfection. GSP dominated the fight and its now history.
I am not sure that the outcome would have been any different had GSP not greased, but the fact of the matter is he was greased to some extent, and there is enough evidence to lead an educated person to believe it was malicious and planned. Probably would never carry over in a court of law, but still it takes alot of shine of the win.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Feb 7, 2009)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> Okay a couple things here.
> First people need to leave their own ideals of what a Black Belt should act like at the door, every martial arts, and school and individual has a different take on it, and no one person has the right answer, so please leave your self serving definitions out of it.
> second I think GSP had a huge advantage for a few reasons..
> he walks around 15-20 pounds heavier then he fought at, and came in shreaded, I would bet he outweighed Penn by an easy 20 pounds, and probably 30pounds of muscle.
> ...


 
1) There is no "individual" take on how a blackbelt should act. A blackbelt acts with respect and humility...and that's from any art.  Why not ask any of the other blackbelts on this forum...I'm sure they'll all tell you the same thing.  No self serving definitions here...just calling it how it is, bub.  

BJ's attitude sucks, and in no way represents how a blackbelt should act.  GSP, on the other hand, treated BJ the same as anyone else...with respect.  

Besides, it's my opinion...I'm entitled to have it and voice it...like it or not.  Not sure if you're a blackbelt or not...but seeing people put themselves out in the public eye as a blackbelt and then act that way makes me wonder whether a blackbelt is understood anymore.  Obviously, BJ doesn't get it....

2) I understand what you're saying about the cheating aspect.  Whether or not it played a part in the win for GSP or the loss for BJ, the fact remains that they *bent* the rules.  I haven't seen where it's in the rules that you *can't* have vasoline put on your neck and shoulders, so I'm not sure if it can technically be called cheating.  But then, I'm not looking through the rules right now, so it may very well be in there.  Either way, I wouldn't consider it to be "cheating".  If you can't pull a decent guard because the guy has vasoline on his shoulders and neck, then you need to train more.

3) Something to consider before standing behind what BJ's saying:  If it was really such a big deal to him, why didn't he say something about it during or immediately after the fight?  I wonder if he would have said anything at all about it had it not been brought up to him by someone else...but then, I'm sure there would have been something else for him to whine about losing.

4) I'm not sure if we watched the same fight here, anyway...call me crazy, but it looked an awful lot like GSP had BJ on the ground a few times throughout that fight, and BJ was just not able to do anything with him...not because GSP was "slippery", but mostly due to the constant elbows and fists in BJ's face.  So yeah, I would say GSP's gameplan worked...and he not only beat BJ overall, he beat him at his own game.

Like I said before, the whole thing is pointless.  Realistically, it was a bad matchup.  GSP is bigger, stronger, and faster.  And that's not taking anything away from BJ's abilities.  He's good.  No one doubts that.  But he was beaten by a larger and more athletic opponent.  It happens all the time..and you know what happens?  People move on.  Shocking, I know.

BJ/GSP III is just a bad idea, grease or no grease.  Like it or not, BJ got beat down by a better opponent.  The grease didn't play a factor on his face getting pummeled by GSP's fists.  Accept it as a loss and move on.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 7, 2009)

GSP could have been greased up to the eyeballs but it's the refs job to check. If the fighters corners believe the other guy to be greased up it's their job to complain to the ref. if the fighter believed his opponent to be greased, he complains to the ref who'll check. Simple as. Complaining afterwards smacks of sour grapes.

You can all argue as much as you like but the rules are simple, if you think someone is breaking or bending them, complain *at the time* to the ref.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't think GSP cheated.  I've looked at the photos and there was nothing done that would have made a difference in that fight.  GSP dominated Penn by being better trained, more athletic, larger, and stronger.  The latter two probably played the biggest factor of them all.  It's why we have weight classes in the first place.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 7, 2009)

Remember guy's and gal's that these are fighter's and it is a sport.  Both individuals are looking for a *payday* and *buzz creates that payday*.  So while I enjoy watching a fighter do his or her thing they are not role models, nor do their actions always speak well for them.


----------



## TheArtofDave (Feb 8, 2009)

*I'd also like to point out that you don't "have" to be a black belt to give respect to all other individuals, and act humble or in humility. The reason you're drawn to whatever style acts as a precursor to why you will view other styles, or the people who may the same style with you.*

*In BJ's defense he may have really believed that GSP was greased. But GSP beat BJ the last time they fought with no controversy. So common sense tells us this time BJ is trying to get another fight, plain and simple.*

*Kind of takes away from the sport when a fighter accuses another of cheating when obviously none has occured. And also the report I read mentioned a fan went over to the commission and complained. In all likelihood the fan was probably mistaken.*

*I agree with the poster who mentioned its your "corners" job to go take a time out to bring up something like cheating to the ref. The fact BJ still lost again tells me there wasn't any cheating going on, and BJ was just knocked into next week talking out of his ***.*

*And BJ needs to focus on the competition for his title, not getting his *** handed to him by GSP again.*


----------

